# WAPPAPELLO lake area.



## nico (Oct 27, 2016)

Anyone from this area? Can U help me out on what types of trees to look for, I have never been able to find morels, everything else but them. Are maple &amp; sycamore good? Thanks


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

http://www.fieldandstream.com/articles/hunting/2013/04/finding-cooking-morel-mushrooms#page-11


----------



## nico (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi, thanks I live in s.e. Missouri, I been out trying to scout out some areas for spring.


----------

